
Canned Craft Beer Picture Database - SQL2219
http://www.craftcans.com/db.php?cat=cans
======
SQL2219
8 bit pale ale

[http://www.craftcans.com/db.php?beer=595](http://www.craftcans.com/db.php?beer=595)

